
FastMail Is Down [502] - _eht
https://twitter.com/FastMail/status/1138511340098789377
======
function_seven
And their status page[0] actually indicates it as well!

I'm used to the status pages from Amazon, Google, etc. pretending everything
is okay for about the first hour or so of an outage.

[0] [https://www.fastmailstatus.com/](https://www.fastmailstatus.com/)

------
ahmedalsudani
Might be a good idea to replace link with
[https://www.fastmailstatus.com/](https://www.fastmailstatus.com/)

Of course this happens on the one day I actually have time sensitive emails.
Sigh.

~~~
buildbuildbuild
IMAP and SMTP are still working for me (imap.fastmail.com and
smtp.fastmail.com), but if you have not yet created an "app specific password"
you will not be able to log in as their servers will not accept your account-
level Fastmail password.

~~~
ahmedalsudani
Even IMAP and SMTP are not working for me. I have it set up on my phone and
neither pulling nor sending emails work. Luckily the emails were locally
cached though so I sent notifications that my email was down through my Gmail
and that took care of it.

------
tragic
It's a DDoS, apparently:

> We're experiencing a distributed denial of service attack. This affects your
> ability to login on the web & mobile. It may also create delays sending &
> receiving mail. We're working with our network provider to resolve this.
> We'll post more information as it is available.

[https://www.fastmailstatus.com/services/general](https://www.fastmailstatus.com/services/general)

------
couchand
Looks like it's back up now.

~~~
ahmedalsudani
Back up for me as well. Status page says it’s a DDoS.

